# anyone winging their turkeys?



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

anyone on here going to try using turkey wings as calls for their toms this year? its been introduced to me during deer season and even then the gobblers ate it up...just brushing the wing against a tree and then flapping away some leaves brought em right in...anyone else tried this or going to try it spring gobbler season?


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*First time*

I heard of this hmmmmmmmm. It just might work though. Let me know where and how and the whatnots please


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

well it seems to work right at light when hens first come off of the roost...the toms will even gobble to this sound...in the latest edition of field and stream there is a blurb about this technique and seeing it there really surprised me...but so far as i've seen the toms can't handle the sound of a hen coming off the roost in the am...


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Some of the old timers here used to use one of the wing bones(i think) to make their yelp calls. It is almost like a straw. I never used the actual wing as you are describing but my hat always seemed to work the same. If I get setup on that first bird coming off the roast, It has always worked to imitate the wings flapping and leaves moving. Once that gobbler knows you are on the ground and are excited then he will be ready for action.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i read that article in field and stream it seems intresting
might wanna try that next time im out
im getting hungry thinking of deep fried wild turkey


----------



## ELE4Fish (Jan 8, 2007)

it is sapposed to imatate two toms fighting and one of my dads hunting budies has killed several citations doing this .
it brings in the big ones and he never uses a call for hem dont know why but i do


----------

